# Adrian Garcia Sports Advisor



## adriangarcia (Oct 22, 2009)

DOCUMENTED RECORD

Record: 9-2 - Strike Rate: 81.82% - Units: +6.70 - ROI: 50.57%

Documented at www.usasportsmonitor.net/subscription/c ... p?cID=3359


10/22/2009

303 Florida State Seminoles at 304 North Carolina Tar Heels

Pick: PayPal or Moneybookers $50USD to adriangarcia@sapo.pt and play will be emailed at 6:30 PM EDT.


Adrian Garcia Sports Advisor
adriangarcia@sapo.pt


----------



## adriangarcia (Oct 22, 2009)

ADRIAN GARCIA SPORTS ADVISOR INFORMATION

First of all I would like to thank you for taking the time to look over my emails, my goal is to turn you into an investors instead of a gambler.

At the moment my stats are as follows Record: 9-2 - Strike Rate: 81.82% - Units: +6.70 - ROI: 50.57% this can be verified at USASportsMonitor.net | Capper Homepage [0].

My record is running a little high at the moment, what you can count on longterm is around Strike Rate: 70.00% - ROI: 33.64%.

At the moment I am offering four payment methods which are PayPal, Moneybookers, Western Union and Moneygram, in the near future Clickbank and Neteller will also be an option.

I sell each pick for 50USD, single picks are not guaranteed as everyone has a losing day, however all packages are guaranteed as I can guarantee a profit over longer periods.

Here are the packages I offer, the more picks you purchase the more you save.

10 PICKS - 450USD - Guaranteed 2.65 units
20 PICKS - 850USD - Guaranteed 5.30 units
30 PICKS - 1200USD - Guaranteed 7.95 units
40 PICKS - 1520USD - Guaranteed 10.60 units
50 PICKS - 1800USD - Guaranteed 13.25 units
60 PICKS - 2040USD - Guaranteed 15.90 units
70 PICKS - 2275USD - Guaranteed 18.55 units
80 PICKS - 2480USD - Guaranteed 21.20 units
90 PICKS - 2655USD - Guaranteed 23.85 units
100 PICKS - 2850USD - Guaranteed 26.50 units
120 PICKS - 3300USD - Guaranteed 31.80 units
140 PICKS - 3710USD - Guaranteed 37.10 units
160 PICKS - 4160USD - Guaranteed 42.40 units
180 PICKS - 4590USD - Guaranteed 47.70 units
200 PICKS - 5000USD - Guaranteed 53.00 units

Guarantee is calculated on 65% strike rate at -110 odds for a ROI of an estimated 24.09%.

If you fall short of the guaranteed units you will continue getting my plays for free until you reached the guaranteed units.

Lots of people ask me about my experience, I have been handicapping sports for 14 years, but only started my handicapping career just over a week ago.

Oh ya, I will also have a website in the very near future, at the moment it is being put together, so it should be up and running by the end of the month, but I will not guarantee that as that part is not in my hands.

Not sure if I forgot to mention anything, but if I did please send me an email and I will be more then happy to answer any questions.

Once again, thank you for taking the time to read my emails and good luck!

Adrian Garcia Sports Advisor
adriangarcia@sapo.pt


----------



## adriangarcia (Oct 22, 2009)

Second Play Added

10/22/2009

905 New York Yankees at 906 Los Angeles Angels

Pick: PayPal or Moneybookers $50USD to adriangarcia@sapo.pt and play will be emailed at 6:30 PM EDT.

Longterm packages also available, contact us for more info.

Adrian Garcia Sports Advisor
adriangarcia@sapo.pt


----------



## adriangarcia (Oct 23, 2009)

DOCUMENTED RECORD

Record: 11-2 - Strike Rate: 84.62% - Units: +8.70 - ROI: 55.95%

Documented at www.usasportsmonitor.net/subscription/c ... p?cID=3359



10/23/2009

305 Rutgers Scarlet Knights at 306 Army Black Knights

Pick: PayPal or Moneybookers $50USD to adriangarcia@sapo.pt and play will be emailed at 6:30 PM EDT.


Longterm packages also available, contact us for more info.


Adrian Garcia Sports Advisor
adriangarcia@sapo.pt


----------



## adriangarcia (Oct 23, 2009)

ADRIAN GARCIA RANKINGS

--------------------------------------------------

USASPORTSMONITOR.NET (Joined on 10/14/2009)

This was the first monitored I joined so it has a total of 13 plays.

-1st Overall Strike Rate (84.62%) of 513 handicappers.
-1st Overall Units Won Per Pick (13.38) of 513 handicappers.

--------------------------------------------------

PROSPORTSMONITOR.COM (Joined on 10/15/2009)

I joined this monitor the following day so it has a total of 12 plays.

-1st Overall Strike Rate (83.33%) of 69 handicappers.
-1st Overall Units Won Per Pick (3.25) of 69 handicappers.

--------------------------------------------------

SPORTSPICKMONITOR.COM (Joined on 10/15/2009)

I joined this monitor the following day so it has a total of 12 plays.

-1st Overall Strike Rate (83.33%) of 63 handicappers.
-1st Overall Units Won Per Pick (3.25) of 63 handicappers.

--------------------------------------------------

MYHANDICAPPER.COM (Joined on 10/15/2009)

I joined this monitor the following day so it should have a total of 12 plays but my two plays (both winners) on Sunday are missing. I have emailed three times but no reply as of yet so it has a total of 10 plays.

-1st Overall Strike Rate (80.00%) of 125 handicappers.
-1st Overall Units Won Per Pick (2.90) of 125 handicappers.

--------------------------------------------------

*Min. of 10 picks.


Adrian Garcia Sports Advisor
adriangarcia@sapo.pt


----------



## adriangarcia (Oct 23, 2009)

DOCUMENTED RECORD 

Record: 11-2 - Strike Rate: 84.62% - Units: +8.70 - ROI: 55.95% 

Documented at www.usasportsmonitor.net/subscription/c ... p?cID=3359 


NEXT 10 PICKS: 

10 PICKS - $450USD - Guaranteed 2.65 units or you will continue getting plays for free until you reached the guaranteed units. 


10/24/2009 

355 Oklahoma Sooners at 356 Kansas Jayhawks 


10/25/2009 

435 Arizona Cardinals at 436 New York Giants 


10/26/2009 

437 Philadelphia Eagles at 438 Washington Redskins 


10/27/2009 

101 East Carolina Pirates at 102 Memphis Tigers 


10/28/2009 

951 TBA at 952 TBA 


10/29/2009 

103 North Carolina Tar Heels at 104 Virginia Tech Hokies 

953 TBA at 954 TBA 


10/30/2009 

105 West Virginia Mountaineers at 106 South Florida Bulls 


10/31/2009 

163 Texas Longhorns at 164 Oklahoma State Cowboys 

187 Southern California Trojans at 188 Oregon Ducks 


PayPal or Moneybookers $450USD to adriangarcia@sapo.pt, Western Union and MoneyGram also available. 


Our next post will be on 11/01/2009, you may email us if you have any questions or wish to purchase a single pick or a longer package. 


Adrian Garcia Sports Advisor 
adriangarcia@sapo.pt


----------



## adriangarcia (Oct 25, 2009)

DOCUMENTED RECORD

Record: 12-3 - Strike Rate: 80.00% - Units: +8.60 - ROI: 48.45%
Documented at USASportsMonitor.net | Capper Homepage [0]


NEXT 20 PICKS:

20 PICKS - $850USD - Guaranteed 5.30 units or you will continue getting plays for free until you reached the guaranteed units.


10/25/2009

435 Arizona Cardinals at 436 New York Giants

913 Los Angeles Angels at 914 New York Yankees


10/26/2009

437 Philadelphia Eagles at 438 Washington Redskins


10/27/2009

101 East Carolina Pirates at 102 Memphis Tigers


10/28/2009

951 TBA at 952 TBA


10/29/2009

103 North Carolina Tar Heels at 104 Virginia Tech Hokies

953 TBA at 954 TBA


10/30/2009

105 West Virginia Mountaineers at 106 South Florida Bulls


10/31/2009

163 Texas Longhorns at 164 Oklahoma State Cowboys

187 Southern California Trojans at 188 Oregon Ducks


11/01/2009

231 Marshall Thundering Herd at 232 Central Florida Knights

957 TBA at 958 TBA


11/02/2009

233 Atlanta Falcons at 234 New Orleans Saints

959 TBA at 960 TBA


11/03/2009

301 Bowling Green Falcons at 302 Buffalo Bulls


11/04/2009

513 Los Angeles Lakers at 914 Houston Rockets


11/05/2009

307 Virginia Tech Hokies at 308 East Carolina Pirates


11/06/2009

309 Boise State Broncos at 310 Louisiana Tech Bulldogs


11/07/2009

347 LSU Tigers at 348 Alabama Crimson Tide

359 Ohio State Buckeyes at 360 Penn State Nittany Lions


PayPal or Moneybookers $850USD to adriangarcia@sapo.pt, Western Union and MoneyGram also available.


Adrian Garcia Sports Advisor
adriangarcia@sapo.pt


----------



## adriangarcia (Oct 26, 2009)

Documented Record

10/12/09 to 10/18/09 - Record: 7-1 - Strike Rate: 87.50% - Units: +5.75 - ROI: 57.21%

10/19/09 to 10/25/09 - Record: 6-3 - Strike Rate: 66.67% - Units: +2.75 - ROI: 25.99%

10/26/09 to 11/01/09 - Record: 0-0 - Strike Rate: 00.00% - Units: +0.00 - ROI: 00.00%


Get the winning pick in tonight's MNF game.

10/26/2009

437 Philadelphia Eagles at 438 Washington Redskins

PayPal or Moneybookers $50USD to adriangarcia@sapo.pt, play will be emailed at 7M EDT.


Adrian Garcia Sports Advisor
adriangarcia@sapo.pt


----------



## adriangarcia (Oct 27, 2009)

Adrian Garcia is proving to be one of the best handicappers online, after showing a profit in his first two weeks, he kicked off week three with a win.


Documented Record

10/12/09 to 10/18/09 - Record: 7-1 - Strike Rate:  87.50% - Units: +5.75 - ROI:  57.21%

10/19/09 to 10/25/09 - Record: 6-3 - Strike Rate:  66.67% - Units: +2.75 - ROI:  25.99%

10/26/09 to 11/01/09 - Record: 1-0 - Strike Rate: 100.00% - Units: +1.00 - ROI: 100.00%


Adrian Garcia has the winning pick for you in tonight's NCAAF game.

10/27/2009 - 101 East Carolina Pirates at 102 Memphis Tigers

PayPal or Moneybookers $50USD to adriangarcia@sapo.pt, play will be emailed at 6:30PM EDT.

Longterm packages also available, please contact us for more info.


Picks documented at www.usasportsmonitor.net/subscription/c ... p?cID=3359


Adrian Garcia Sports Advisor
adriangarcia@sapo.pt


----------



## adriangarcia (Oct 28, 2009)

Adrian Garcia is proving to be one of the best handicappers online, after showing a profit in his first two weeks, he kicked off week three with a win.


Documented Record

10/12/09 to 10/18/09 - Record: 7-1 - Strike Rate: 87.50% - Units: +5.75 - ROI: 57.21%

10/19/09 to 10/25/09 - Record: 6-3 - Strike Rate: 66.67% - Units: +2.75 - ROI: 25.99%

10/26/09 to 11/01/09 - Pending


Adrian Garcia has the winning pick for you in Game 1 of the World Series.

10/28/2009 - 951 Philadelphia Phillies at 952 New York Yankees

PayPal or Moneybookers $50USD to adriangarcia@remove-this.sapo.pt , play ready to be released.

Longterm packages also available, please contact us for more info.


Picks documented at www.usasportsmonitor.net/subscription/c … p?cID=3359


Adrian Garcia Sports Advisor
adriangarcia@remove-this.sapo.pt


----------



## adriangarcia (Oct 29, 2009)

Documented Record

10/12/09 to 10/18/09 - Record: 7-1 - Strike Rate: 87.50% - Units: +5.75 - ROI: 57.21%

10/19/09 to 10/25/09 - Record: 6-3 - Strike Rate: 66.67% - Units: +2.75 - ROI: 25.99%

10/26/09 to 11/01/09 - Record: 2-1 - Strike Rate: 66.67% - Units: +0.90 - ROI: 27.27%


10/29/2009

103 North Carolina Tar Heels at 104 Virginia Tech Hokies

953 Philadelphia Phillies at 954 New York Yankees


PayPal or MoneyBookers $100USD to adriangarcia@sapo.pt and both plays will be emailed at 5:30PM EDT.

Longterm packages, Western Union payments and MoneyGram payments also available, please contact us for more info.


Picks documented at www.usasportsmonitor.net/subscription/c ... p?cID=3359


Adrian Garcia Sports Advisor
adriangarcia@sapo.pt


----------



## adriangarcia (Oct 29, 2009)

10/26/2009 to 11/01/2009


10/30/2009

105 West Virginia Mountaineers at 106 South Florida Bulls


10/31/2009

163 Texas Longhorns at 164 Oklahoma State Cowboys

187 Southern California Trojans at 188 Oregon Ducks


11/01/2009

231 Marshall Thundering Herd at 232 Central Florida Knights

957 New York Yankees at 958 Philadelphia Phillies


**********


11/02/2009 to 11/08/2009


11/02/2009

233 Atlanta Falcons at 234 New Orleans Saints

959 New York Yankees at 960 Philadelphia Phillies


11/03/2009

301 Bowling Green Falcons at 302 Buffalo Bulls


11/04/2009

961 Philadelphia Phillies at 962 New York Yankees


11/05/2009

307 Virginia Tech Hokies at 308 East Carolina Pirates

963 Philadelphia Phillies at 964 New York Yankees


11/06/2009

309 Boise State Broncos at 310 Louisiana Tech Bulldogs


11/07/2009

347 LSU Tigers at 348 Alabama Crimson Tide

359 Ohio State Buckeyes at 360 Penn State Nittany Lions


11/08/2009

425 Dallas Cowboys at 426 Philadelphia Eagles


**********


11/09/2009 to 11/15/2009


11/09/2009

429 Pittsburgh Steelers at 430 Denver Broncos


11/10/2009

101 Ohio Bobcats at 102 Buffalo Bulls


11/11/2009

103 Toledo Rockets at 104 Central Michigan Chippewas


11/12/2009

105 Chicago Bears at 106 San Francisco 49ers


11/13/2009

115 West Virginia Mountaineers at 116 Cincinnati Bearcats


11/14/2009

123 Iowa Hawkeyes at 124 Ohio State Buckeyes

161 Notre Dame Fighting Irish at 162 Pittsburgh Panthers

193 Utah Utes at 194 TCU Horned Frogs


11/15/2009

239 New England Patriots at 240 Indianapolis Colts


**********


Documented Record

10/12/09 to 10/18/09 - Record: 7-1 - Strike Rate: 87.50% - Units: +5.75 - ROI: 57.21%

10/19/09 to 10/25/09 - Record: 6-3 - Strike Rate: 66.67% - Units: +2.75 - ROI: 25.99%

10/26/09 to 11/01/09 - Record: 2-1 - Strike Rate: 66.67% - Units: +0.90 - ROI: 27.27%


10/29/2009

103 North Carolina Tar Heels at 104 Virginia Tech Hokies

953 Philadelphia Phillies at 954 New York Yankees


PayPal or MoneyBookers $100USD to adriangarcia@sapo.pt and both plays will be emailed at 5:30PM EDT.

Longterm packages, Western Union payments and MoneyGram payments also available, please contact us for more info.


Picks documented at www.usasportsmonitor.net/subscription/c ... p?cID=3359


Below is a list of available packages, please note that all packages are guaranteed therefore you are guaranteed to show a profit and therefore you are always only paying for profits.

10 PICKS - 450USD - Guaranteed 2.65 units
20 PICKS - 850USD - Guaranteed 5.30 units
30 PICKS - 1200USD - Guaranteed 7.95 units
40 PICKS - 1520USD - Guaranteed 10.60 units
50 PICKS - 1800USD - Guaranteed 13.25 units
60 PICKS - 2040USD - Guaranteed 15.90 units
70 PICKS - 2275USD - Guaranteed 18.55 units
80 PICKS - 2480USD - Guaranteed 21.20 units
90 PICKS - 2655USD - Guaranteed 23.85 units
100 PICKS - 2850USD - Guaranteed 26.50 units
120 PICKS - 3300USD - Guaranteed 31.80 units
140 PICKS - 3710USD - Guaranteed 37.10 units
160 PICKS - 4160USD - Guaranteed 42.40 units
180 PICKS - 4590USD - Guaranteed 47.70 units
200 PICKS - 5000USD - Guaranteed 53.00 units

If you fall short of the guaranteed units you will continue getting picks for free until you reached the guaranteed units.


Adrian Garcia Sports Advisor
adriangarcia@sapo.pt


----------



## scottshapell (Oct 29, 2009)

i take your advice and will get in touch with you..


----------



## adriangarcia (Oct 29, 2009)

FAQ - PLEASE READ

We have gotten many questions similar to the following question...

QUESTION:

"Please explain to me how you can already now inform us, that Adrian will have a pick on matches played in three weeks, when he has not yet seen the odds launched...?"

ANSWER:

This is why Adrian is able to keep such a high strike rate.

While other handicappers handicap 40 games in a day Adrian handicaps 1 game. Let's say a handicapper spends 10 hours a day handicapping, with 40 games on the board he will handicap an average of 15 minutes per game which is not much time at all to get the best possible information per game.

Since Adrian picks only 1 key game, instead of only spending 20 minutes to handicap each game, he spends 10 hours to handicap 1 game, by using this method he is able to research the game in depth and make the best possible selection in that game as he has put 10 hours of handicapping into that game, thanks to this method and many hours of collecting information on 1 game Adrian is able to keep such a high strike rate.

Now ask yourself, would you rather have a pick that had 15 minutes of research put into it, our would you rather have a pick that had 10 hours of research put into it?

On 11/15/2009 he will be handicapping 239 New England Patriots at 240 Indianapolis Colts.

Once he releases he play/s on 11/14/2009 he will start handicapping the above game, he does not need to know the line today, he only needs to know the line after he has released his pick on the 14th and at that time there is a line.

He is not handicapping the above game as of yet, he will handicap that game, on that day, when there are lines, he just know that that is the game he will be spending 10 hour on handicapping looking the best possible selection, it can be either NE, Indy, Over or Under, but that he will only know after he puts in his 10 hours of handicapping.

Adrian picks the games he feels he can collect the most information possible on that day so he can make a best selection possible.

Today he has two picks, but he still doesn't know who he will be taking, the two picks will come form the following matchups 103 North Carolina Tar Heels at 104 Virginia Tech Hokies and 953 Philadelphia Phillies at 954 New York Yankees, but he does not know what the picks will be yet as he is doing his research on those two games.

Adrian Garcia Sports Advisor
adriangarcia@sapo.pt


----------

